# Home made baby wipes



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have not tried this but thought I would share what I found today. If someone tries it, please give a review.

Home Made Baby Wipe Recipe

10 cup Rubbermaid container
2 ½ cups hot water
2 T antibacterial soap
2 T olive oil
½ big roll of strong paper towels, cut in half cross wise

Cut the paper towels in half and remove the cardboard.
In container, pour water, oil and soap. Mix thoroughly.
Put ½ roll of towels in, place lid on and turn upside down for 2 hours.
This allows the water mixture to soak through.
Pull wet towels from the middle. Keep sealed when not in use.


----------

